# Got a random email



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

So this is probably the wrong section for this, but wasn't sure where it would go and it kinda technically involves money.

So awhile back i saw where instructables.com was having a contest on making stuff out of pallets, where you could win prizes. I've been selling pallet wine racks on my etsy account and figured I'd make an "instructable" on how to do it and enter it hoping to win something. Well I got this email today and thought it was pretty random and don't know if I should respond or what.

subject:
Pay you to republish your pallet wine rack tutorial

Hi gixxerjoe04,

My name is Jon Dykstra and I publish a blog at http://www.homestratosphere.com.
I love your pallet wine/glass rack tutorial at http://www.instructables.com/id/Pallet-Wine-Rack/
More importantly, my readers would love it.
Would you be willing to sell me a license to use the images for the tutorial on my website?
I would give you credit at the bottom of the article. You would retain copyright and I would not resell the images.
Let me know if you're interested, and if so, how much money you'd accept for this.
Thanks for considering this as well as for your great tutorial,
Jon
HomeStratosphere.com

Now I don't own the design or anything dealing with the wine rack, just saw a pallet wine rack awhile back and decided to make my own and then eventually made the instructable. What would you do?


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks like he's interested in your pic and link to your instructables for a blog post. I would try and contact someone who's photo they've used and ask them about what price they settled on. I'd compared that with general licensing prices on photos.

I wouldn't get too greedy on price they've probably asked others as well.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looked around the website and they have a lot of home design stuff and found something made by someone. Had their name and a link to their etsy store, so could help me sell one which wouldn't be bad. Will probably message her and see if she'll tell me, might not tell some random person haha, but I have no clue what something like that costs at all.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Contacted a woman who had something she had made and asked about what they agreed to or what they payed her. She said they didn't offer to compensate her… So I feel like a butthole and I'm back where I started haha. I don't own a copyright or patent for it, just wondering if they think I do and that's why they offered to pay or I just did that good of a tutorial.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Who owns the image(s) he wants to use? He is not asking for permission to duplicate the wine rack … all he wants is permission to use the photos.

I wouldn't ask for money, but rather a link to your Etsy store as compensation. You could make more money that way than whatever meager sum HomeStratosphere.com might be willing to pay.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

+1 to what Gerry mentioned, a little more advertising for your Etsy store than just a mention at the bottom. You'll get more traffic and he'll think he's getting a good deal. Make sure you mutually figure out what exactly that will entail instead of giving him free rein and hoping for the best.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well the images are mine unless they become property of instructables once I load them but I guess that would be in the fine print. The woman I talked to didn't get money but they have a link to her etsy account but she only has that on there. I have a handful of stuff and adding more once I perfect them. Figure it probably would be smarter if they have the link to my store. Figure selling one or 2 of the wine racks would be probably more than what they'd give me and hopefully could sell my other stuff since my wine rack has been my best seller on etsy.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have seen his name on something I have read. I think I would sell and keep the rights to build. What have you lost?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

So I ended up gettin $50 and my etsy account put with the article. Also got 9th place in a the contest and won a cordless porter cable kit, pretty happy.


----------

